# 1p5t availability



## DGWVI (Oct 19, 2022)

Curious if there's an ETA on the 1p5ts? Can't seem to find the minis anywhere else, and I need to get my PLL on


----------



## Deperduci (Oct 20, 2022)

think it's the 1 make of 1p12t has a retainer 'washer' that can reduce the positions, it's listed in the BOM for the Flock(harmonizing fuzz)or is it to big for the space you want it?


----------



## Robert (Oct 20, 2022)

I was hanging on to them until the projects they're intended for are ready, but if you need one we can make it happen.


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 20, 2022)

Deperduci said:


> think it's the 1 make of 1p12t has a retainer 'washer' that can reduce the positions, it's listed in the BOM for the Flock(harmonizing fuzz)or is it to big for the space you want it?


Yeah, I can make the larger one fit, but would rather just use the smaller one.



Robert said:


> I was hanging on to them until the projects they're intended for are ready, but if you need one we can make it happen.


That'd be awesome


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 27, 2022)

@Robert I'm about to place a small order, how can I add a couple 1p5ts?


----------

